# Tiny Tilapia in the mail



## johnnymax (May 22, 2019)

I ordered Hawaiian Gold Tilapia off eBay. They came in Friday and when I opened them they were tiny.
They were supposed to be 1/2"+ in length. About 4 were, but the rest were smaller. The two who were very tiny arrived dead.
I lost the two smallest that were still alive, but too weak to swim.
They were shipped 3 day priority, which was too long for fish that are so small. They have no resources to live on for that length of time.
I ordered 10 with 2 extra to cover loss. I received 10 alive, but 2 quickly died.
They are eating. I am just crushing flake fish food into fine pieces.
Anyway, I am disappointed.  
The fish are recovering. They think they are in the ocean in their big 75 gallon home.


----------



## johnnymax (May 22, 2019)

I received 10 more Tilapia yesterday from a different seller. They were even smaller, but in great health. I received the shipment in just two days. That made a HUGE difference.
They are plain Mozambique Tilapia.
I was surprised how much the first fish grew in just a week. It was much more obvious when I put the new small fish in.
Their description said fish from 1/4" to 1/2" so I was expecting tiny fish.
The first fish said 1/2" plus and the fish were mostly 1/4" and with 4 days for delivery, it was too hard on such tiny fish I guess.
Not much activity on this forum


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

I have no idea what type of sellers you bought from , but this all sounds very odd. Such small fish, not sure why you couldn't have gotten fish at least 1".

Reputable shippers generally try to ship fish so they are in the bag less than 24 hours. And July summer heat makes it even worse. Lucky that fish survived, those fish are very hardy.


----------



## ironspider (Dec 5, 2017)

Purchased mine online and they were sent overnight shipping. All were fine.


----------

